# Eurovegas won't be built in Madrid



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

It looks like the massive gambling and leisure complex known as Eurovegas won't be built in Spain after all. The promoters wanted the Spanish govt to relax laws on smoking and prostitution within the complex, which they refused to do. So they are going to look elsewhere.

I know its supporters were hoping it would bring much-needed jobs but I can't help feeling relieved. How about you?

Comunicado íntegro de Las Vegas Sands anunciando la cancelación de Eurovegas


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Details in English:
EuroVegas not coming to Madrid after company demands rejected | In English | EL PAÍS


----------



## webmarcos (Dec 25, 2012)

Alcalaina said:


> It looks like the massive gambling and leisure complex known as Eurovegas won't be built in Spain after all. The promoters wanted the Spanish govt to relax laws on smoking and prostitution within the complex, which they refused to do. So they are going to look elsewhere.
> 
> I know its supporters were hoping it would bring much-needed jobs but I can't help feeling relieved. How about you?
> 
> Comunicado íntegro de Las Vegas Sands anunciando la cancelación de Eurovegas


Relieved - why? It won't stop black money, gambling or prostitution. Gambling apps allow addicts to gamble from anywhere... The complex would have created a lot of entertainment and business conference type jobs.
I can understand why the Spanish authorities decided enough concessions had been made, and enough was enough - and perhaps the Sands people weren't confident of a big enough return. But sad news for unemployed building workers in the area, surely?


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Relieved because Addelson was being a jerk. He went too far trying to make "weak" Spain bend the rules. Screw him. 


What really bothered me was the news I heard on RTVE this morning which made the comment that "el empresario judío está buscando otras opciones, incluido el oriente medio." What the heck does the fact that he's Jewish have anything to do with it!?! Oh, Spain.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I think this project could have been a good addition to the economy in Madrid if it had been executed well with good planning, good policing and good construction - but was that ever realistically going to happen? I doubt it, so that coupled with unreasonable demands from Addelson, makes me feel that the right decision has been made


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

*tipical spanish*



elenetxu said:


> Relieved because Addelson was being a jerk. He went too far trying to make "weak" Spain bend the rules. Screw him.
> 
> 
> What really bothered me was the news I heard on RTVE this morning which made the comment that "el empresario judío está buscando otras opciones, incluido el oriente medio." What the heck does the fact that he's Jewish have anything to do with it!?! Oh, Spain.


Yes this is tipical spanish behavior,hehe.
Catalans know very well this problem,when for example one catalan win one price they say the spaniard xxx,win the price.... when other catalan make something bad or loose something they say the catalan xxx (and sometimes in some places write the catalan/jewish ,fenician.... tipical spanish.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

mickbcn said:


> Yes this is tipical spanish behavior,hehe.
> Catalans know very well this problem,when for example one catalan win one price they say the spaniard xxx,win the price.... when other catalan make something bad or loose something they say the catalan xxx (and sometimes in some places write the catalan/jewish ,fenician.... tipical spanish.


I am not quite sure I understood what you are saying.

But aren't you doing the same thing by making the same sort of generalization?

I deal with this all the time. My husband has a Basque name. We live in Spain. I am sick of some Spaniards making comments, but I am EQUALLY sick of our Basque friends - AND family - doing the same. When will they all ever learn?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

> “The law is the same for all citizens,” said Cifuentes, before adding that “I would like for this not to be a definitive decision and for both parties to reconsider so that such an important project can move forward.”


Does this mean that if he ups the bribes and brown envelopes, we will reconsider? 

Personally, irrespective of whether, economically, it would be a good thing for the area, I think it is right for it to be rejected. Exceptions to the law are far too often applied by certain politicians to things *they* like but not for the general population, or in return for 'certain considerations' - they are just another form or bribery and corruption and should not be allowed.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

In addition to all the tax breaks and sweeteners, the developers wanted a guarantee that if any future legislation affected the complex, e.g. changing the age at which you can gamble in casinos or buy alcoholic drinks, the government would pay them compensation. That's a step too far.

Besides, the whole thing is just _sleazy_. Spain can do better than this.


----------



## carmensan (Dec 18, 2013)

Asia is more appealing at this stage. Besides what government would/could guarantee that no one in the future would change smoke law and give them a puerto franco forever.


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

Shame they did not get it. I am sure it would have been no worse than the hordes of broth errr "bars with dancing girls" you see scattered around the campo - just on a much larger scale.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

el romeral said:


> Shame they did not get it. I am sure it would have been no worse than the hordes of broth errr "bars with dancing girls" you see scattered around the campo - just on a much larger scale.


There's a huge difference between a brothel and an American casino magnate essentially telling a country to "bend over and spread 'em." (Sorry to be so rude.) Did you see the demands Addelson was asking for?


----------



## BGD (May 2, 2012)

"There's a huge difference between a brothel and an American casino magnate essentially telling a country to "bend over and spread 'em." "


Only in terms of scale..............


----------

